# What kind of dog is this?



## skyler (Sep 24, 2009)

I adopted it from the pound and it a wonderful happy happy as you can tell in the pic hapy boyand his name is skyler.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a "BENJI!"


----------



## Lorri (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a cutie for sure - not sure what you call it.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 24, 2009)

He's happy alright !


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 24, 2009)

thats 1 ugly mutt


----------



## skeeterjp (Sep 25, 2009)

ylhatch said:


> thats 1 ugly mutt



looks like our club mascot rags! Ol rags is the grand champion of dumpster dogs. We brought him from rags to riches!


----------



## Jim P (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugly-no way, he is a cute little guy. He's a whatchamacallit.


----------



## irocz2u (Sep 25, 2009)

snouzer    looks  to  me


----------



## allenww (Sep 25, 2009)

I adopted it from the pound and it a wonderful happy happy as you can tell in the pic hapy boyand his name is skyler.


    Skyler is a Schnauser, but not a standard (stands just below a man's waist) nor a miniature (stands about calf high).  So he may be a Friday Night Special.

   But you can see from his eyes he is ready to outplay three or four kids.  Looks like a super dog to me. 

        wa


----------



## Lorri (Sep 25, 2009)

allenww said:


> I adopted it from the pound and it a wonderful happy happy as you can tell in the pic hapy boyand his name is skyler.
> 
> 
> Skyler is a Schnauser, but not a standard (stands just below a man's waist) nor a miniature (stands about calf high).  So he may be a Friday Night Special.
> ...




Sometimes they are the best type of dogs is the
Friday Night Special - my favorite dog came from the
pound and she lived to be 15 years - she was a
German Shepherd.  He looks like an awesome dog to
me to.


----------



## The Crowe (Sep 25, 2009)

looks like a snouzer/ terrier mix to me


----------



## turkeys101 (Sep 25, 2009)

The Crowe said:


> looks like a snouzer/ terrier mix to me



i agree.


----------



## T_Fish (Sep 25, 2009)

not a bear dog thats for sure


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 25, 2009)

He looks angry.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 25, 2009)

He also looks like if he could talk he would sound like Sean Connery.


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2009)

allenww said:


> I adopted it from the pound and it a wonderful happy happy as you can tell in the pic hapy boyand his name is skyler.
> 
> 
> Skyler is a Schnauser, but not a standard (stands just below a man's waist) nor a miniature (stands about calf high).  So he may be a Friday Night Special.
> ...










I dont think hes got playing on his mind at all!


----------



## shanejackson (Sep 25, 2009)

its a yorkshire terrier and snouzer mix i have my cousin has one looks just like it


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a horn dog....


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Sep 26, 2009)

Pronounced:
Russian Setter




Spelled:
Rushing Setter





Breed Definition:
Rushes around the house and Sets on his rear end.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Sep 27, 2009)

You might want to get him fixed......I'm just saying....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 27, 2009)

maker4life said:


> He's happy alright !





TURKEY SLAMMER said:


> That is a horn dog....





BSC Libertarian said:


> You might want to get him fixed......I'm just saying....




      Yep!  


Oh and Skyler .... good lookin' dog, I agree with the YT/Schnauzer mix.


----------



## ghill4 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yorkshire Terrier/Shnauzer


----------



## DOXIELADY (Sep 28, 2009)

He has already been fixed,the humane society fixes them before they can get adopted


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like a lipstick terrier...


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Sep 28, 2009)

If he's taller than a miniature schnauzer, I would rule out Min Sch x Yorkie mix or even Silky Terrier mix (similar to yorkie, but larger, still smaller than a Min Shn). May be some Soft Coated Wheaten in with the above mix to get the larger size.


----------



## jjones3030 (Oct 31, 2009)

hes a happy fella


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> looks like a lipstick terrier...


----------



## RLFaler (Jan 28, 2010)

Benji was a Border Terrier. I think this dog is also.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 28, 2010)

cairn terrier


----------



## awr72 (Jan 28, 2010)

emc gun is correct he would talk like connery


----------

